# cedar siding



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

In the chicago area what would a fair price be for labor to install cedar siding? Its a brand new home. no tearoff involved.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow I am in the chicago area 

I don't have my spreadsheet with me so expect an answer tomorrow. Can you give me more details on type of siding and approximate size (squares)? Also is fascia and soffit included or seperate? Do you want bare, preprimed or pre-stained?

I recommend pre-stained so you don't have to paint, and the upgrade is cheaper than hiring a painter.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Grumpy I think its pre-stained.Its about 35 squares. I may have to do the soffit and facia.I don't know how many feet yet. Its going to be a 6 inch overlap.Whats the usual price for soffit and facia per ft. ?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd charge around: $425 (labor and material) for the 2 coat prefinished horizontal cedar 6" exposure . I'd charge about $12 per foor of soffit and fascia with a 1' overhang (labor only).


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I should also note, I am usually on the high end when it comes to cedar siding. But I have seen some real junk installed due to rushing the job. 

We use combination corner posts, most guys double up 5/4x4. Our method take a bit more time but looks stunning. We caulk the butt joints to delay water penetration. I recently saw a job where not a drop of caulk was used anywhere. Sad really. 

Good luck!


----------

